# This is F3R#* awesome. (folding home)



## Odin (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## RoadFlower33 (Feb 21, 2019)

Pretty bad ass. Seen some similar design proto vids A Couple years ago. Ideal for a contractor office or Mobil hospitals type of thing. Military will likely take it up first is my guess.


----------



## Odin (Feb 21, 2019)

Can you imagine if we all just had safe all terrain utility vehicles that ran on renewable energy... of a sort or another... and we all towed our own lil fold-able portable homes wherever we wanted to??? 

I also hear that there are advances in printable like... computer printable solar power... (gotta check that again somewhere in the tubes. )

Break us free from the cancer of stuck in one place cites. 
Nature is motion.

Drinks another beer dreams another dream.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Feb 21, 2019)

The cost on those would be many more times what an expensive California home or office would be. And for far smaller square footage.

I saw no utilities, i.e plumbing, sewage, electric/gas. And the ones with lots of glass? Like sitting in a greenhouse unless great (expensive) A.C. is installed. Impact to the earth/environment from the use of space-age materials? Incalculable.

It can be built, sure. It just cannot be practically built, or affordable.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Feb 23, 2019)

ibuzzard said:


> The cost on those would be many more times what an expensive California home or office would be. And for far smaller square footage.
> 
> I saw no utilities, i.e plumbing, sewage, electric/gas. And the ones with lots of glass? Like sitting in a greenhouse unless great (expensive) A.C. is installed. Impact to the earth/environment from the use of space-age materials? Incalculable.
> 
> It can be built, sure. It just cannot be practically built, or affordable.


I disagree. I have seen some pretty amazing folding buildings/kitchens/bathrooms offices and campers alike. The thing is it is not ment to be permanently set up. 
More over, I imagine the one shown is as basic as they will get. Space age materials killing our earth bc of these??? Your a nut lol!!! You obviously have very little experience with large equipment, mechanical anything or construction... bc the materials needed are simple cheap and mostly nontoxic. Also for the use in witch they would be used I think it is an amazing idea. It will lesson the set up tare down time of relief groups and portable hospitals allowing for more time to help less work to set up less man power means more men elsewhere... seriously IDGRA about any of it, but you throwing out mad up ideas of global effect with no reason or even a smidgen of evidence... fucking rediculous mate! Get a life, I just wasted 5 min of mine...


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Feb 23, 2019)

Sorry, mate. I spent 30 years in commercial construction prior to retirement. Anyone with a similar background can determine at a glance that the tecchnology, and materials that would be required would be cost prohibitive.

There’s a reason these were computer simulated without an actual functioning model. That reason is money. It is nothing more than a very intriguing design exercise.

If even one of these ever reaches the point of production - and costs anything less than a million dollars, I’ll buy you one. Deal?

Update: I checked their website, and I stand corrected - sort of.
There was one , and only one built. They are trying to license their designs, not selling products, so it is highly unlikely you will never see one in person. 

Still, my offer stands. If I had your name, I could fill out an undated check to purchase one for you should I be wrong.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Feb 24, 2019)

Honestly I hate quibbling, especially when two ppl mostly agree. The only thing I had to discuss was the rediculous idea that simply building what is basically a steel frame house would so drastically change our climat... space age material? Idk I haven't looked into them at all as I don't give two shits. I have no idea what they are made of but I do not think it will fuck our world up any more than we are now... and cost... personly i dont think cost of a building is going to be a concern to the ppl going to be using them... I think if they work well it would save a lot of money on a lot of man power. I can't see them being a thing now but in 20 years I can see them or simmalur ones in use by most major military units. I would never want one... the resell is probably horrible.


----------



## Xentah (Apr 18, 2021)

The video for this origional post was set to private, but I did some digging and I think this is what is being referred to.

Here is their most recent update: 

Conveniently enough they moved into the city I am about to move to, so I might swing by their factory and see how they are fairing, given this whole global pandemic and all.

https://goo.gl/maps/TzjPNfeYdbi7zfDq6
Company/employee information: https://www.linkedin.com/company/boxabl

Also their reserve prices and sales prices are reasonable.
https://www.boxabl.com/reserve
If this project isn't defunct by now, it could be pretty important. Even StP peeps can set a home like this as a goal.

Too bad plots of land can't be folded up and placed wherever we want so the jackboats and their lickers can't bother us...


----------



## Xentah (Apr 18, 2021)

They posted a couple days ago they are hiring.



This is a great sign.


----------

